# 100 - 200 acres in Randolph Co, GA



## oneshotsmackdown (Dec 12, 2010)

Looking for land or lease in Randolph Co. for 2011-2012 season, between 100 - 200 acres for my father & I.

Thank You.


----------



## oneshotsmackdown (Mar 16, 2011)

oneshotsmackdown said:


> Looking for land or lease in Randolph Co. for 2011-2012 season, between 100 - 200 acres for my father & I.
> 
> Thank You.




I'm still looking... even looking to buy a small trac 10 - 20 + or - acres, Thanks


----------



## tonka680 (Apr 8, 2011)

i have a good lease with great deer and hog i am looking for a few good members that want to stay more then a year i have had it for 16 years and it is to costly for just me


----------



## Dwiley (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a 626 ac tract for sure and possible one that joins this one will be avaible that has about 636 ac.. if thats too much I can get one that is 333ac.. if interseted contact me via email -
ugaboi2@yahoo.com
Thanks,
Dean


----------



## gacracker67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent PM


----------



## oneshotsmackdown (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, I really want to be in Randolph Co. for 2011-2012 season not anywhere else at this point...I'd like 100 to 200 acres maybe 300, please let me know. 

Thank you!


----------



## Mako22 (May 13, 2011)

oneshotsmackdown said:


> Thanks guys, I really want to be in Randolph Co. for 2011-2012 season not anywhere else at this point...I'd like 100 to 200 acres maybe 300, please let me know.
> 
> Thank you!



I sent you a PM


----------



## oneshotsmackdown (May 13, 2011)

Woodsman69 said:


> I sent you a PM



Hey Woodsman, the issue with a hunting club is I need a floating hunting member, due to the fact I must have someone with me due to my disability... This is why I'm looking for my own lease.


----------



## Mako22 (May 13, 2011)

oneshotsmackdown said:


> Hey Woodsman, the issue with a hunting club is I need a floating hunting member, due to the fact I must have someone with me due to my disability... This is why I'm looking for my own lease.



On our lease you can have one guest with you as many times as you like. We have a member who hunts with his elderly dad and they always hunt together but the son is the one with the membership. I can understand if this doesn't work for you though.


----------



## oneshotsmackdown (Jun 11, 2011)

<closed> I've found a lease! Thanks everyone!


----------

